# Complexion - Cool/Warm undertones



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, so i'm gonna ask you guys for some help:
I have no idea of what kind is my complexion. I have a yellowish body (i'm half japanese) but pinkish face. I thought i had warm complexion, my vains are kind of green, but i really hate warm colors and i think i looks ridiculous wearing it.
Well help me out here:
Bad, bad picture, but i think it shows my two toned skin (orange in the back, pinkish on the legs and arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)




Pink face, but then again, i was in the sun:




And one without makeup and horrible yellow roots 




And this one to show my eyecolor




So, what do you think?
And so that this does not become just a help thread, let's talk abou complexions


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 10, 2008)

lol, I have the same condition as you are.. I am a little mixed, and my face undertone changes day to day I think. Very confusing, lol.

Anyway, I think your face has a cool undertone. Your body does look a little yellow-ish, but I still say it has pink undertone too although not as much as your face/arms/legs.

I am not an expert, maybe you should go to MAC and ask an expert there. The thing is, season/weather and lights affect your undertone. Good luck!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_lol, I have the same condition as you are.. I am a little mixed, and my face undertone changes day to day I think. Very confusing, lol.

Anyway, I think your face has a cool undertone. Your body does look a little yellow-ish, but I still say it has pink undertone too although not as much as your face/arms/legs.

I am not an expert, maybe you should go to MAC and ask an expert there. The thing is, season/weather and lights affect your undertone. Good luck!_

 
I'm a chameleon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think there's any MAC expert here in Brazil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, there are a few different undertones classifications, let me translate what i read for you:
 Quote:

  Spring is a warm skin, golden related to the freshness and colours of this season
Autumn is warm aswell, reddish, with all its characteristics, and the fallen leaves
Summer is a cool and fair skin, rosy, lightly bluish like this season clean sky
Winter is a cool skin, pale and yellowish, related to this season's cool intense colours, and the gray  
 
So confusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But thanks


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm no expert and photos are never completely accurate but I think you have an overall warm undertone and the redness could just be cancelled out with a green-toned face product (concealer) and then a neutral-yellow toned foundation over it.
hth


----------



## darkwater_soul (Aug 10, 2008)

Your undertone will never change, but your surface tone changes constantly. You look to run on the yellowy/ochre side on your body, and you look a little pink in the face, probably from sun exposure/ heat/ other various things that can change surface tone.  I would personally go with a neutral to yellow toned foundation color, to even out your skin.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_Your undertone will never change, but your surface tone changes constantly. You look to run on the yellowy/ochre side on your body, and you look a little pink in the face, probably from sun exposure/ heat/ other various things that can change surface tone.  I would personally go with a neutral to yellow toned foundation color, to even out your skin._

 
Ok, i was talking about this to my mom and i asked her what colors suits me best. She said cool tones, i don't look good in warm tones (which i agree). Then i compared the under part of my arm (inside part? whatever,the part next to my wrist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) where you can see the real color, with hers and it turned out i'm really pinkish next to her yellowish skin. She has brown hair and green/honey eyes, yellow undertone.
Then i'm thinking, my undertone must be cool or neutral.


----------



## kathyp (Sep 9, 2009)

Bumping this as I've read a handful of books written by makeup artists lately and realize I don't understand this whole undertone thing as well as I thought. 

I'm kind of in the same boat: pink face/neutral neck and body, though I'm pretty sure I'm more cool than warm. How does eye and hair color factor in? A while back, someone linked to a website that suggested if you have brown eyes and brown hair, you most likely have warm undertones. My eyes are brown, my hair (from what I remember of my natural hair color) is brown with some gold/red highlights, but my skin is pinky-white. (I'm a mix of Italian, Irish, and German heritage, if that helps.) I'd say I look best in cool colors, but   when my hair is a warmer color, I wear browner, peachier colors and those look okay, too.


----------



## User38 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have found these hard and fast rules are a crock.  They work well in generalities, but as far as human beings are concerned with genetics as mixed as yours, and mine, we cannot be strictly bound by them.  I am latina, very light skin (probably from German/English grandparents), yellow/brown eyes, (probably from Gypsies from my Spanish grandparents!), and there is no way I can tan, ever. My hair has been blue black, brown, platinum blonde, and is now on its way to being strawberry blonde - So, I think these rules for skin, eyes, hair, etc. are just guidelines and to be observed but not adhered to. I think your eyes, and your feelings about how you look are your best guide.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

To me you seem warm toned or neutral warm even though your face seems more pink. 

I also have the same issue, I've been matched to warm, cool and neutral foundations before. My arms and neck are more beige but not quite yellow, I know this coz like you I've compared myself with true yellow undertones like my mom and sister. My ethnicity is Persian with a Russian grandmother...again this cant help coz Persians can be ghostly white or as dark as say an Indian person. I look absolutely horrid in yellow, copper or orange clothing...based on my own judgment, all my friends and all sales ppl I've encountered. My best colours are blue, gray and bright pink.

My face has a lot of pink in it. I can wear both cool and warm foundations but I've decided lately that I'll stick to neutral warm. I do not want to emphaszie the pink face if you know what I mean.


----------



## kathyp (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

  I've compared myself with true yellow undertones like my mom and sister.  
 
Next to my dad, who has very olive/golden skin, I look very pink, but next to my mom, my skin's undertones look warmer, slightly peach, but I usually wear cooler foundation colors. Yellow based foundation makes me look jaundiced. Truly neutral foundations are getting harder and harder to find, though I've had better luck with Prescriptives or MUFE than MAC.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_Next to my dad, who has very olive/golden skin, I look very pink, but next to my mom, my skin's undertones look warmer, slightly peach, but I usually wear cooler foundation colors. Yellow based foundation makes me look jaundiced. Truly neutral foundations are getting harder and harder to find, though I've had better luck with Prescriptives or MUFE than MAC._

 
I do love MUFE! I just got matched (and bought) their HD foundation in 118 as it's the best match I've ever had. It's described as a "light skin with beige undertones" which I figure is dead on. Ppl tell me my skin looks perfect w/o looking like I'm wearing anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I def think MAC's foundations are either too peachy or too yellow. They don't really have more neutral or beige foundations


----------

